

Beta User's comments welcome - Web TV Startup - chitabox

Hi All,<p>First Mashup Startup coming soon....would love your feedback in the beta stages....he's the initial preview...Comments on the design welcome here.<p>http://www.chitabox.com<p>Thanks in advance!
M
======
brk
What is there to comment on? It's just a signup page.

I can't tell if this is a "startup" or an email collector.

~~~
chitabox
It's definitely a startup and I promise not to use any emails submitted other
than for a single request when the beta pages are up.

I wish to tell you more about this but all I can say at this moment is that
the new iPhone 4G/HD and an Android App is also on its way!

The Chitabox Team

~~~
brk
Wait, so the "beta" stuff isn't even up yet? So it really is just an email
collector?

Not to be harsh, but come back and post something when there is actually a
site up an running. At the very least you need to provide a much better
description of what you are planning to offer and why I (I, being a general
user) am interested.

------
macms
Please post your personal email address and I'll definitely send you feedback
sometime in the future. All i can say at the moment is that feedback is on
it's way from a phone or computer!

The Feedback Team

~~~
chitabox
beta@chitabox.com

